# Orca, Orca! Oh, how I love Orca.



## dave99ag

My Orbea Orca came in Thursday. Here's the specs and thoughts after two rides.

*Frame:* 2005 Orbea Orca - 60cm - Red/Yellow
*Fork:* Zeus FCM SL
*Headset:* FSA Orbit-CF
*Stem:* ITM Forged Lite Lux S.O. (110)
*Bars:* ITM Wing Shape Lite Lux (46)
*Components:* Dura Ace 10sp w/ 12-25
*Saddle:* Sella Italia SLR Gel Flow
*Post:* Zeus Zaga Carbon
*Pedals:* Look Keo Cro-Mo
*Wheels:* Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL 
*Tires:* Michelin Pro² Race
*Cages:* Arundel Dave-O
*Computer:* Polar S725 w/ Cadence

Weight is just at 17 lbs with everything installed. It should be under 17 when I cut the steering tube.

*Review*
I was a bit worried about the size of the Orca when I was looking at them. I'm 6'3" @ 168lbs, so weight wasn't an issue, but height was. My previous bike was a Cannondale '97 CAAD3 (63cm) w/ Ultegra 8 and 9 components. I was used to a stiff ride, but not an always comfortable ride. The toptube length of the Orca was close enough to the C-dale that I wasn't too worried though. There weren't too many, actually any, bike shops in Texas that had a 60cm Orca in stock. This was a blind-buy after reading many, many reviews of the Orca. Luckily it panned out very well.

The build was very simple. I just had to put on the bars, shifters, and cables. The drivetrain was pre-assembled and that was a nice surprise. After setting up the seatpost and saddle, I took it for a quick spin around the shop. Carbon definitely feels different than aluminum. It was a nice feel though. I could already tell that the Orca corners much better than my old bike. I thought I'd need spacers on the stem, but it felt best with no spacers. I'll cut it eventually.

I don't know if it's going to DA-10 or the Orca, but this bike really moves. Probably both. I took it for a quick spin that evening and the acceleration was great. It also felt much better going over the wonderful chip-n-seal roads. This ride had only one short climb, but the Orca did great. I was going up it much faster than before without much effort. This bike is as stiff, if not more than my old bike. I can really feel the power transfer getting out of the saddle. I still needed to make some adjustments on the bike, but I was very pleased after my first ride.

My second ride on the Orca was a 3 hour ride with the local fast guys, which I am not. I stayed with them for about 1.5 hours until I turned to a different route. I usually get dropped after an hour, so I could already tell the Orca was doing much better than the C-dale. It just rode so smoothly over the roads. 

I turned off to do some hills to test the Orca's climbing skills. It climbs, damn does it climb well. I was pretty tired after riding with the group, but I still got up the hills much quicker than before. I will also have to say that descending is quite nice too. I'm a bit skiddish on decents and I felt fine on the Orca. No worries at all. I need to tackle some mountains in Colorado sometime to really test it.

The Orca came with wing shape bars, which I had never used before. It took a bit to get used to the shape, but I think I'm starting to really like them. They were good for climbing and for just resting your hands on while doing tempo. It does feel wierd at first wrapping your hands around them, but I got used to it pretty quickly.

If you can't tell, I really like this bike. It felt like I had been riding this bike for years after my 3 hour ride. I thought I'd need some break-in time for the fit, but it's already there. I will probably get a pro-fitting, but I think I have it dialed-in pretty well already.

It's well worth the test ride if you get the chance.


----------



## TZL

sweet pics


----------



## 0119

Nice clear pics, must be a good camera. Neat tape they used to finish the bar wraps, or is that something other than tape ?


----------



## dave99ag

0119 said:


> Nice clear pics, must be a good camera. Neat tape they used to finish the bar wraps, or is that something other than tape ?


Thanks. It's a Canon 10D w/ 70-200 lens. I do photography on the side.

The bar tape and finishing tape came with the kit from Orbea. Pretty cool.


----------



## Lt.

Holy Sweetness!!! That is one awesome bike and specs! 

I'd hold off cutting the steerer tube until you are truly dialed-in with the stack height. 

Sounds like you are already having fun... enjoy!!!


----------



## theFE

Good review. I've been looking to go to an Orca lately.

Nice pictures as well.


----------



## HazemBata

Sweet bike. I am happy that you enjoy it so much. Seeing how clean your drivetrain is reminds of much I need to clean my own. 

Can you comment on the stiffness of the bike? I have read some comments that the bb is not stiff enough. Orbea is coming out with a new bike for 2006 (I forget the name) that is basically a little lighter and stiffer than the Orca...although I think the Orca will still be the flagship bike.

I am off to clean my chain....


----------



## dave99ag

HazemBata said:


> Can you comment on the stiffness of the bike? I have read some comments that the bb is not stiff enough. Orbea is coming out with a new bike for 2006 (I forget the name) that is basically a little lighter and stiffer than the Orca...although I think the Orca will still be the flagship bike.


I think the Orca is plenty stiff, and this is coming from a former Cannondale rider. I know I've seen several 200+ lb riders say it's stiff for them too.

The new bike is the Opal and is supposed to be a bit stiffer. Orbea said the Opal would be good for taller / larger riders, but the ride wouldn't be as smooth as the Orca. He said prices were going up due to the costs of Shimano / Campy, so I decided to not wait.

I've had the bike a little over 3 weeks and done about 500 miles. I'm still very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Black Hawk

dave99ag said:


> My Orbea Orca came in Thursday. Here's the specs and thoughts after two rides.
> 
> *Frame:* 2005 Orbea Orca - 60cm - Red/Yellow
> *Fork:* Zeus FCM SL
> *Headset:* FSA Orbit-CF
> *Stem:* ITM Forged Lite Lux S.O. (110)
> *Bars:* ITM Wing Shape Lite Lux (46)
> *Components:* Dura Ace 10sp w/ 12-25
> *Saddle:* Sella Italia SLR Gel Flow
> *Post:* Zeus Zaga Carbon
> *Pedals:* Look Keo Cro-Mo
> *Wheels:* Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL
> *Tires:* Michelin Pro? Race
> *Cages:* Arundel Dave-O
> *Computer:* Polar S725 w/ Cadence
> 
> Weight is just at 17 lbs with everything installed. It should be under 17 when I cut the steering tube.
> 
> *Review*
> I was a bit worried about the size of the Orca when I was looking at them. I'm 6'3" @ 168lbs, so weight wasn't an issue, but height was. My previous bike was a Cannondale '97 CAAD3 (63cm) w/ Ultegra 8 and 9 components. I was used to a stiff ride, but not an always comfortable ride. The toptube length of the Orca was close enough to the C-dale that I wasn't too worried though. There weren't too many, actually any, bike shops in Texas that had a 60cm Orca in stock. This was a blind-buy after reading many, many reviews of the Orca. Luckily it panned out very well.
> 
> The build was very simple. I just had to put on the bars, shifters, and cables. The drivetrain was pre-assembled and that was a nice surprise. After setting up the seatpost and saddle, I took it for a quick spin around the shop. Carbon definitely feels different than aluminum. It was a nice feel though. I could already tell that the Orca corners much better than my old bike. I thought I'd need spacers on the stem, but it felt best with no spacers. I'll cut it eventually.
> 
> I don't know if it's going to DA-10 or the Orca, but this bike really moves. Probably both. I took it for a quick spin that evening and the acceleration was great. It also felt much better going over the wonderful chip-n-seal roads. This ride had only one short climb, but the Orca did great. I was going up it much faster than before without much effort. This bike is as stiff, if not more than my old bike. I can really feel the power transfer getting out of the saddle. I still needed to make some adjustments on the bike, but I was very pleased after my first ride.
> 
> My second ride on the Orca was a 3 hour ride with the local fast guys, which I am not. I stayed with them for about 1.5 hours until I turned to a different route. I usually get dropped after an hour, so I could already tell the Orca was doing much better than the C-dale. It just rode so smoothly over the roads.
> 
> I turned off to do some hills to test the Orca's climbing skills. It climbs, damn does it climb well. I was pretty tired after riding with the group, but I still got up the hills much quicker than before. I will also have to say that descending is quite nice too. I'm a bit skiddish on decents and I felt fine on the Orca. No worries at all. I need to tackle some mountains in Colorado sometime to really test it.
> 
> The Orca came with wing shape bars, which I had never used before. It took a bit to get used to the shape, but I think I'm starting to really like them. They were good for climbing and for just resting your hands on while doing tempo. It does feel wierd at first wrapping your hands around them, but I got used to it pretty quickly.
> 
> If you can't tell, I really like this bike. It felt like I had been riding this bike for years after my 3 hour ride. I thought I'd need some break-in time for the fit, but it's already there. I will probably get a pro-fitting, but I think I have it dialed-in pretty well already.
> 
> It's well worth the test ride if you get the chance.


Your review of the Orbea Orca is quite encouraging. I just ordered one and I am looking forward to the ride. I am 6ft 1in and 190 lbs. I currently ride a 25lbs steel De Bernadi (owned since 1998). Thought it was time for an upgrade. I ride with a really fast group and my goal is to be able to keep up without getting dropped on undulations and longer climbs. Hoping that the new bike makes a difference. Once built up, the bike will consist of Campy Chorus and Mavic Kysruim SSC SL wheels. Any thoughts on whether I should have purchased the Orbea Opal instead of the Orca given my 6ft 1 - 190 lbs frame ?


----------



## dave99ag

I think you'll be plenty happy with the Orca. I know that Coolhand has riden both bikes. If you want the maximum amount of stiffness, then the Opal is the best choice. The Orca is still plenty stiff, but should have a bit cusher ride. Either bike will make you a happy person. Especially when you're about to drop about 7 lbs of bike. Please post some pics when you have it built up.


----------



## DMoore

*I'm starting to hate mine.*

Bought my Orca in the spring of this year. 57 cm, same color as yours. It's my race bike and I haven't raced much this year, so probably no more than 1500 miles on it. Campy Record components. The damn thing creaks and squeaks and drives me nuts. In the last few months I've changed the crankset, from generic Taiwanese carbon to Record Carbon. I installed a brand new Record bottom bracket a couple of days ago. I've changed the pedals from older Records to a brand new pair. I've removed the cranks and tightened everything there is to tighten. I've checked the stem bolts, front derailleur mounting bolt, changed wheelsets, tightened the headset.

Nothing stops the noises. I'm starting to wonder if the frame is cracked at the bottom bracket, because there's nothing left to tighten or replace.

I've done all the work myself, so of course the source of the problem could be me. But I've been putting bikes together for years, and have seven others. NONE of them has any of these problems. None of them are carbon, either - this is my first carbon frame ever. At this rate it may well be my last. But I've never had these problems with steel, Al or Ti.

I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Coolhand

DMoore said:


> Bought my Orca in the spring of this year. 57 cm, same color as yours. It's my race bike and I haven't raced much this year, so probably no more than 1500 miles on it. Campy Record components. The damn thing creaks and squeaks and drives me nuts. In the last few months I've changed the crankset, from generic Taiwanese carbon to Record Carbon. I installed a brand new Record bottom bracket a couple of days ago. I've changed the pedals from older Records to a brand new pair. I've removed the cranks and tightened everything there is to tighten. I've checked the stem bolts, front derailleur mounting bolt, changed wheelsets, tightened the headset.
> 
> Nothing stops the noises. I'm starting to wonder if the frame is cracked at the bottom bracket, because there's nothing left to tighten or replace.
> 
> I've done all the work myself, so of course the source of the problem could be me. But I've been putting bikes together for years, and have seven others. NONE of them has any of these problems. None of them are carbon, either - this is my first carbon frame ever. At this rate it may well be my last. But I've never had these problems with steel, Al or Ti.
> 
> I hope you have better luck.



None of my carbon (or carbon/al mix) Orbea's had this issue, so it is not an Orbea issue per se. Have you checked the intergrated headset/stem/fork area and the seatpost/saddle interface? Both can give you the random hard to find squeek. Did you try riding with a different wheelset?


----------



## DMoore

*Don't think it's one of those...*



Coolhand said:


> None of my carbon (or carbon/al mix) Orbea's had this issue, so it is not an Orbea issue per se. Have you checked the intergrated headset/stem/fork area and the seatpost/saddle interface? Both can give you the random hard to find squeek. Did you try riding with a different wheelset?


I've tried two different wheelsets, Velomax Orion II and Reynolds Alta. My Orbea Lobular is quiet with both sets; the Orca creaks with both. So I don't think it's the wheels.

I've readjusted the headset. No joy. The creaking occurs on the downstroke of both pedals near the bottom of the stroke when pushing hard. If I'm just spinning along, no problem. When it does occur, the creak happens whether I'm seated or out of the saddle, so I don't think it's in the seat/seatpost area. (Orbea saddle, Record carbon post. Same post and saddle were no problem when previously mounted on my Lobular.)

Can you think of anything else to check? I've run out of ideas.


----------



## Coolhand

DMoore said:


> I've tried two different wheelsets, Velomax Orion II and Reynolds Alta. My Orbea Lobular is quiet with both sets; the Orca creaks with both. So I don't think it's the wheels.
> 
> I've readjusted the headset. No joy. The creaking occurs on the downstroke of both pedals near the bottom of the stroke when pushing hard. If I'm just spinning along, no problem. When it does occur, the creak happens whether I'm seated or out of the saddle, so I don't think it's in the seat/seatpost area. (Orbea saddle, Record carbon post. Same post and saddle were no problem when previously mounted on my Lobular.)
> 
> Can you think of anything else to check? I've run out of ideas.


Have you reinstalled the bottom bracket with teflon tape on the threads? This is the classic fix for a creaky BB. That trick has saved the sanity of more then a few wrenches. Also inspect the BB shell area on the off chance it was cracked. If it is both pedals, it makes me think that the thread interface between the BB shell and the BB is the culprit. The BB shell thread may need to be cleaned up as well- that happens every now and then.


----------



## insmanblue

DMoore said:


> I've tried two different wheelsets, Velomax Orion II and Reynolds Alta. My Orbea Lobular is quiet with both sets; the Orca creaks with both. So I don't think it's the wheels.
> 
> I've readjusted the headset. No joy. The creaking occurs on the downstroke of both pedals near the bottom of the stroke when pushing hard. If I'm just spinning along, no problem. When it does occur, the creak happens whether I'm seated or out of the saddle, so I don't think it's in the seat/seatpost area. (Orbea saddle, Record carbon post. Same post and saddle were no problem when previously mounted on my Lobular.)
> 
> Can you think of anything else to check? I've run out of ideas.


I had a simular problem. Have you tried to oil the areas where the wheel axel and the bottom of the forks (front and rear) meet?


----------



## cendres

DMoore said:


> I've tried two different wheelsets, Velomax Orion II and Reynolds Alta. My Orbea Lobular is quiet with both sets; the Orca creaks with both. So I don't think it's the wheels.
> 
> I've readjusted the headset. No joy. The creaking occurs on the downstroke of both pedals near the bottom of the stroke when pushing hard. If I'm just spinning along, no problem. When it does occur, the creak happens whether I'm seated or out of the saddle, so I don't think it's in the seat/seatpost area. (Orbea saddle, Record carbon post. Same post and saddle were no problem when previously mounted on my Lobular.)
> 
> Can you think of anything else to check? I've run out of ideas.


Did you use an accurate torque wrench when installing the BB? I've been fighting a self-loosening Record BB for a few weeks, and squeaks and creaks are always the signal it is time to re-torque. I've been avoiding it, but I guess the time to Loc-Tite has arrived.


----------



## unobtainium

I have had an Orca for over a year.. After about 10 months I had a funny noise and initially thought it was the BB. It turned out to be a loose replaceable rear derailleur hanger. Those tiny bolts worked loose. I blue locktited them and haven't had a problem since. I love my Orca.


----------



## bedazzle410

unobtainium said:


> I have had an Orca for over a year.. After about 10 months I had a funny noise and initially thought it was the BB. It turned out to be a loose replaceable rear derailleur hanger. Those tiny bolts worked loose. I blue locktited them and haven't had a problem since. I love my Orca.


I had a similar creak in thew bottom of my alum bike with duraace7800. I cleaned the bottom bracket threads with break cleaner. Then I applied a Shimano crease that I borrowed from a LBS it seamed like a teflon based crease that came in a can and then used the Park tool to really tighten the screw in bearings. Tightened side play to spec and the noise went away.


----------



## DMoore

*Never would have entered my mind*



unobtainium said:


> I have had an Orca for over a year.. After about 10 months I had a funny noise and initially thought it was the BB. It turned out to be a loose replaceable rear derailleur hanger. Those tiny bolts worked loose. I blue locktited them and haven't had a problem since. I love my Orca.


But you were right unobtanium, the little bolts had become quite loose. I've tightened them down, but haven't had a chance to ride the bike yet to see if that's the fix I needed.

Still. I can just imagine riding along -- and having a dropout fall off. Good grief.


----------



## DMoore

*Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try.*



Coolhand said:


> Have you reinstalled the bottom bracket with teflon tape on the threads? This is the classic fix for a creaky BB. That trick has saved the sanity of more then a few wrenches. Also inspect the BB shell area on the off chance it was cracked. If it is both pedals, it makes me think that the thread interface between the BB shell and the BB is the culprit. The BB shell thread may need to be cleaned up as well- that happens every now and then.


You know, I've heard this one before but it never entered my head when I actually had to deal with the problem myself. I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Coolhand

DMoore said:


> But you were right unobtanium, the little bolts had become quite loose. I've tightened them down, but haven't had a chance to ride the bike yet to see if that's the fix I needed.
> 
> Still. I can just imagine riding along -- and having a dropout fall off. Good grief.


About as funny as having a crankarm fall off while riding- while still attached to your shoe!


----------



## CFBlue

Am I the only one noticing the backwards Polar mount?  Nice bike.

k


----------



## dave99ag

IUbike said:


> Am I the only one noticing the backwards Polar mount?  Nice bike.


LOL. I just put the mount on without ever noticing that. Maybe I'll have to see how it does the other way. It's a bit of a challenge with the wing bar.


----------



## Gnarly 928

dave99ag said:


> I think the Orca is plenty stiff, and this is coming from a former Cannondale rider. I know I've seen several 200+ lb riders say it's stiff for them too.
> 
> The new bike is the Opal and is supposed to be a bit stiffer. Orbea said the Opal would be good for taller / larger riders, but the ride wouldn't be as smooth as the Orca. He said prices were going up due to the costs of Shimano / Campy, so I decided to not wait.
> 
> I've had the bike a little over 3 weeks and done about 500 miles. I'm still very happy with my purchase.


Nice write up and pics. I raced an Orca late this summer for a while and I concurr. It is stiff and accelerates well. Climbs well, too. Mine was a bit scary in the one crit I raced this season with it. Krysirum wheels and rough pavement may have had something to do with that..seemed the rear would not stay planted entering bumpy corners. Gave me a few 'moments' till I learned to ignore that littly sideways hop...Otherwise very stable at speed, especially on fast descents. I am big, 6'1" and about 170..found no flexing issues with mine, nor funny noises. The der. hanger did come loose on mine, too. First noticed when the Dura Ace started missing shifts..Blue locktite fixed it up. The head tube is long, if you try a TT with aero bars, you may not be able to get as low as you'd like. I run mine with no spacers at all. Oh yeah, I am selling mine, a pristine 60cm in black and silver, 2005 with about two months of mostly racing on it, if anyone is interested. Prefer my De Rosa King as an all around bike, and my DeRosa dual for climbing and crits.(better fit?) Contact me off the forum if anyone wants more info on my for sale Orca.
Don Hanson


----------

